# Webalizer-Statistiken manuell generieren lassen



## sturmi (17. März 2008)

Hallo,

ich versuche beim Webalizer die Statistiken manuell generien zu lassen. Dazu gebe ich auf der Shell als Benutzer root folgende Zeile ein:

*/root/ispconfig/php/php /root/ispconfig/scripts/shell/webalizer.php*

Leider steht aber immer in den Statistiken, dass zuletzt aktualisiert wurde um 04:01 Uhr.

Beim Aufruf der o.s. Zeile erscheint auf dem Bildschirm mehrfach die Meldung: *Warnung: Überlangen Text abgeschnitten*

Hat einer eine Idee woran das liegen kann? Bin für jede Hilfe sehr dankbar.


----------



## Till (17. März 2008)

Du kannst die Statistiken nicht mehr als einmal pro Tag aktualisieren, da die Log Dateien der Webs auch nur einmal pro Nacht aktualisiert werden.


----------



## FuchurOnline (26. Nov. 2008)

Hallo,

wie kann man denn bitte die Log-Dateien öfters am Tag aktuallisieren lassen? Ich brauche nämlich genau das gleiche, ich benötige mehrfach am Tag aktuelle Webstatistiken da ich sehr hohen Traffic auf der Seite habe.

Ist ggf. einer der Crontab-Einträge anzupassen?
Ist evtl. das in logs.php gleich in der ersten Zeile der crontab zuständig? Die Zeile in der Webalizer steht ist ja selbsterklärend...
ich meine die Crontab welche mit 'crontab -e' erreichbar ist.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Till (26. Nov. 2008)

Die Logdatei kann mit dem script nicht mehr als einmal pro Tag aktualisiert werden. rufst Du es mehr als einmal auf, dann werden die Einträge doppelt im Log eingefügt.

Wenn Du das Logfile öfter splitten möchtest, wirst Du dir ein anderes Script schreiben müssen.


----------



## FuchurOnline (26. Nov. 2008)

Hallo Till,

ach die Logdateien landen gar nicht in echtzeit in den einzelnen log-Verzeichnissen??? Warum das denn? Wo landen denn dann eigentlich die Haupt-Log Dateien? Werden die dann zerpflückt und verteilt auf die web-Verzeichnisse? Ich kann mir das nur schwer vorstellen, denn ich kenn das so von meiner alten Apache2 installation dass die Logfiles immer zur Verfügung sind, dort wo sie in der apache.conf angegeben sind. bzw. Dort habe ich es so gelöst das alle sogenannten Webs in einem eigenen vhost laufen und alle eigene Logdateien haben die immer in Echtzeit zur Verfügung sind.

Wo landen denn die Logfiles während der Seitenzugriffe? Und gibt es irgendwo eine Doku wie die einzelnen Skripte ungefähr arbeiten? Ich würe mir schon eine Lösung basteln wenn das nicht allzuviel Aufwand ist.

Bin über jede Art von Ansätzen Dankbar.

Ich habe sonst alles selber am Server gemacht. Habe nur aus Grunden von Zeitersparnis und Einfachheit von Einrichtung, Warung und Übersichtlichkeit her den ISPConfig gewählt.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Till (27. Nov. 2008)

> Warum das denn?


Performance und Skalierbarkeit. Apache öfnet für jede Logdatei pro jlaufenden apache Prozess ein File Handle, das ist nicht skalierbar wenn Du eine größere Anzahl an webs hast.



> Wo landen denn die Logfiles während der Seitenzugriffe?


/var/log/httpd/


----------

